# 2005 Tracker - No Power to Drop-Down Monitor



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Hi!

I posted this a while back in another forum, but didn't get a reply, so trying again..........

The Drop-Down monitor of the reversing camera system has no power supply. I assume this system must be fused somewhere, but I cannot find the fuse or from where the power is taken.

I expected it to be taken from the Engine 12V system as the reversing camera operates when the engine is running as well as when shut down, but there is no info as to which fuse it would be.

Autotrail were very vague and said it was from the PSU, but all the DC fuses there are O.K. and as the case is riveted together, |It cannot be removed to check inside for a seperate fuse.

All cables are tight and plugged in O.K. and another monitor was plugged in to see if it was the monitor at fault, but there was no power to that either.

Any ideas???


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

As it's 2005 it may be the same system as mine.. Obserview

http://www.sargentltd.co.uk/REV_Kit_Install_1.pdf

The black interface box may be at fault.. If you locate the Oberview black control box, in a cupboard maybe ?. At the bottom left is a 3 pin plug with red, black and either green or orange. I would unplug this and test the pos and neg to see if there is power to the box as this feeds the monitor woth power via the 6 pin din plug. Should be around 12vdc.
No power then trace back to locate supply problem.
If you have power there. then it could be a faulty control box.. !!
And the bad news is that there dont seem to be any replacements about...


----------



## stitches (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi

Also what happens is the cable breaks where you open and close the monitor this is what happened to mine which i repaired painfully.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Sorry if I am insulting you but I presume you have switched it on?
There was a modification done by Autotrail to stop the leisure batteries being discharged. You will find 2 black round switches to the right of the main Sarjent PSU. These are not labelled, the top one gives power to the freeview box, the bottom one is power to the drop down monitor.



Trevor


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Hello RobMD

From memory, beneath the Sargent PSU on our Tracker is a small 10mm diameter toggle switch. Try pressing it on the side adjacent the black dot to turn it on.

Hope that helps.


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the replies! I'll get to checking them out.

I have checked the Monitor Cable, and it's O.K. which is why I thought of a fuse being blown when it wouldn't switch on.

I'll check out the toggle switch under the PSU - I don't remember seeing one there.

There is a toggle switch for the Freeview box, but not one for the Monitor - Must have just missed the Mod!

It is an Obserview system, and I will check the voltage at the 3 pin plug.

I'll let you know how I get on!


Cheers!!!


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Just an update!

There is power to the Control box, but the Monitor fails to work, even when plugged directly into the Control Box. I tried another Monitor, but still no joy, so it looks as thought the Control Box is at fault  

Thanks for your Help!


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

And you cant get the control box..  
same as mine....


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

I am a little confused here. The post says you have no power to drop down monitor, but you go on to say

"I expected it to be taken from the Engine 12V system as the reversing camera operates when the engine is running as well as when shut down, but there is no info as to which fuse it would be."

So, do we assume the monitor is working, but only as a reversing camera monitor?

If this is the case you need to bring the menu up on the screen whilst on as reversing camera. Select MIRROR and then select OFF. You should then find with the 2 toggle switches in the cupboard under the Status aerial in the on position, the monitor should work as a TV with your Freeview. Don't forget to reset the Freeview every time you move to a different area or else the memory becomes full. (Reset to Factory settings is the quickest and easiest way).


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Hi!

I expected the power to come from the Engine side, as normally when the engine is running power is shut off from the caravan side, which means it wouldn't operate as an reversing camera when the engine was running if taken from the leisure supply.

When connected at the Monitor Housing in the cab, there appears to be no power at all to the monitor, but there is power going into the Control box. In case it was the cable at fault between the Control Box and Monitor Housing, I connected the short cable of the Monitor directly to the Control box - but still no power at the Monitor. The short connecting cable of the monitor appears to be in good order, and I have tried another Monitor - but still nothing, so I am assuming the Control Box is at fault.

I'll repost with further info if I manage to get it fixed.


----------

